
Show HN: Fast, streaming markdown processor - tmpfs
https://github.com/mkdoc/mkdoc
======
tmpfs
Designed initially for generating README files that can include other
documents but powerful enough to be used for all sorts of markdown processing
pipelines. Built on top of commonmark.js.

